# Ford vs GMC/CHEVY Rigs



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 24, 2010)

In the last year my company went from a 1 bay station with our second rig posted at a local FD to a Brand new 3 bay building with full kitchen, offices, training facility etc. And we currently have 2 2009 Ford e-series ambulances from PL Custom. They are junk. since we have the the third bay now. our overseeing committee has made plans to replace the two fords and add the third ambulance. We are planning on going the GMC/Chevy route. My question is have any of you ran in the newer ones yet, and what type of issues seem to be common in them. We are getting rid of the fords because of multiple breakdowns. and one has had a new motor a transmission installed. maintenance is always kept up on etc. one broke down 2 miles from the hospital with a code in the back. and many other companies have had problems too. as i said they plan on going with A GM product but  possibly a freightliner or international, highly unlikely but could happen. what have been your experiences in the gms or international or freight liners?

 thought i would add the fact that we might just have the 2 existing ones remounted because the boxes are good.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 24, 2010)

Good question I was looking  for a simar thread about GM.  Rural/Metro is coming  in for a new ALS contract in Santa Clara county.  They are required to purchase GM G4500 type III.  Wondering if  anyone uses that particular model and the pros/cons of it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 24, 2010)

We currently have a Chevy C4500, an IH box, and a Chevy 3500 Type II. The Type II has been giving us problems with the fuel rail clogging up, the IH has given us problems with the steering and suspension, but our C4500 has done great.
http://www.lonestarev.com/deliveries.html Search 'Pecos' on that page to see our Type II and C4500.

My old service in NM used primarily Ford Type II and III ambulances and we had very little problems, but the newest one we had at the time was an 07 or maybe an 08, so it was before they swapped out to the new engines


----------



## Adz (Dec 24, 2010)

We use the Chevys and don't have many problems with our rigs. My company also has a few Fords for spare trucks, and they are constantly breaking down or not starting at all. Most of our Chevys run fine with just general maintenance well into the 200k mile range. 

Of course there is the general wear and tear breakdowns because many of our units run 24/7. 

My rig actually just got replaced with a brand new one about 6 months ago and its great 
Already have 70k miles on it though


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, the medium duty Chevy and GMCs seem to be ok, but keeping bakes and alternators and in some cases, rear axels in the Chevy one tons is a nightmare. :wacko:

We are having tremendous luck with the newer Ford one tons. (and even some that are getting older) We have a 2003, a 2006, a 2009 and a 2010. They are wonderful! No major problems yet except a few transmission problems with the 2003 (It was at 140K before it needed any transmission work.) and a blown turbo seal just a few months ago. Other than that, nothing wrong at all. The 2009 did get a brand new rear end about six months ago, but the dealer declared that it was a Ford Factory defect that destroyed it and gave us a new rear end and labor no charge. (That sounds funny) 

I am in favor of Fords all the way unless it is a medium duty rig.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replies so far. And the reason i hate the fords is because most of the problems were before 50-60 thousand miles.

BTW my company will only use TYPE 3s so info on 3s would be most helpful but jt nice rigs, i love the american flag!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 25, 2010)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> Thanks guys for the replies so far. And the reason i hate the fords is because most of the problems were before 50-60 thousand miles.
> 
> BTW my company will only use TYPE 3s so info on 3s would be most helpful but jt nice rigs, i love the american flag!!



Ahhhhhh.......ok. I am talking about type ones with a one ton truck chassis. F-350s. Maybe they are better than the vans. Whatever you get though, make sure it's a diesel. =)

So, do you have any experience with Chevy ambulances though? I know lots of companies won't mount boxes on Chevy chassises. Especially full size boxes. I will say though do not go with Dodges. I work with a guy who is a regional manager for a cable/Internet company. The got all new Dodge work trucks, 10 of them. Cummins diesels. Within 25,000 miles, they had already replaced 6 transmissions, 4 rear ends, a front end and within 50,000 an entire drive train. They have a great motor wrapped in a heap of junk. 

Lol. Can you tell I dot like Dodges?


----------



## reaper (Dec 25, 2010)

I will say the opposite!

Every make is going to have problems. Ambulances are abused. they haul a lot of weight and the drivers treat them like crap. 

Now, Ford is still the leader in the field. 85% of the ambulances you see are Fords for a reason. They have proven to withstand the abuse the best of them all. They have had engine issues, but that is minor compared to major issues.

Chevy's have shown to not handle the work and abuse. Not just engine problems, but major chassis problems, that should not exist.

Dodges have already proved to handle and hold up very well in ambulances. They just started making their chassis's again, about 5 years ago. Since that time, they have held up nicely in the field. The cumming engine is the best small market diesel there is. It is the most reliable engine on the market. So, I do not agree with L&S. They are very good units.

Medium duty units, the chevy/GMC 4500 are decent trucks. Freightliners are nice and IH are very prone to problems.

So to summarize, for a Type II setup I would go with Ford,Dodge and Chevy. In that order. For a type III setup I would go Ford, then Chevy. For medium duty, Chevy 4500, freightliner, then IH.

Throw one more in the mix. For a nice TypeII setup, Sterling trucks makes an awesome chassis for them and Sterling is known for build quality trucks.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 25, 2010)

reaper said:


> Throw one more in the mix. For a nice TypeII setup, Sterling trucks makes an awesome chassis for them and Sterling is known for build quality trucks.



That is true. They are one heavy duty rig.


----------



## spike91 (Dec 25, 2010)

My agency runs a ford wheeled coach type III and a chevy medix type III. Ford is always in and out of service for service, haven't had issues with the chevy yet, runs beautifully.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for the replies. im hoping they get the chevys now. I dont know of any really close companies that run tp 3 chevys yet. mostly fords or sprinter vans which i cant stand.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 25, 2010)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> thanks for the replies. *im hoping they get the chevys now.* I dont know of any really close companies that run tp 3 chevys yet. mostly fords or sprinter vans which i cant stand.



You poor thing.......


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 25, 2010)

My company only runs fords, and they're all well into the 100ks, and plenty are in the 200k and 300k. Very few issues with them.

.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 25, 2010)

No matter which brand be aware that in 2011 and newer you now have to watch the exhaust fluid level, if it runs low you go slow, if it runs out you stop.  Plus Ford has a new better diesel now so hopefully any issues, besides the occasional lemon that all makes have, will be taken care of.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 25, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You poor thing.......


  Come on now.... I know your going to be jealous when we get our new ones, heck the might go with fords because their so set in their ways, But remember For stands for Fix Or Repair Daily!! HAHA LOLB)


----------



## reaper (Dec 25, 2010)

But a Ford can be fixed! Chevys just fall apart and die.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 25, 2010)

reaper said:


> But a Ford can be fixed! Chevys just fall apart and die.


  LOL Reaper i think you may be on to something!B)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 26, 2010)

reaper said:


> But a Ford can be fixed! Chevys just fall apart and die.



Amen Reaper!

What it actually is: 

FORD: First On Race Day

CHEVROLET: Clanks Hard, Every Valve Rattles, Oil Leaks Every Time. 

DODGE: Drips Oil, Drips Grease Everywhere. Or: Dead On Driveways and Garages Everywhere. 

Lol. Anyhow, I love Chevys. Chevys ambulance package is just sorely lacking in some important areas. I would take a Chevy as a personal rig any day. (Depending on the year and model and all of course, same as I would with a Ford) Used to own a Chevy and didn't have any problems with it. (Other than ones I caused. Like the time a 1x1/2x4 inch piece of wood went through the radiator, dead center. Yea, don't ask. Just know it was expensive.)


----------



## b2dragun (Dec 26, 2010)

The biggest thing I don't like with the Chevy Van conversion rigs is that you can't curb hop.  The front frame is infront on the wheels so you hit the frame...Ford is behind the wheel so that isn't a problem.  My company is starting to buy unleaded fords to replace our older diesel fords.  I am a fan, much quiter and better exceleration.  Other then the curb hopping issue the Chevys are nice.  More room up front and at least on ours the rear deck is higher...so that might be an issue.  Keeping in mind everything will break when you are putting hard code 3 miles on it.  Just my 2¢


----------



## emtpche (Dec 26, 2010)

Started out with a hodge podge of Fords and Chevy's.  Now it is 55% Fords the other 45% Dodge Sprinter.  My only concern is that when I have to spend 12+ hours that they have leg room in the front.  For that Ford sucks.  Even midgets have a hard time sitting up front. The Sprinter is great for leg room in front and I can stand upright in the back instead of looking like Quasi Moto.  

No company has yet made a rig that can keep up with the amount of wear and tear that we put on them.  That is aimed at those type of rigs that are converted.  Maybe the Freightliners  or those like that, that are built from the frame up can.  Never had any in services


----------



## b2dragun (Dec 26, 2010)

My service is mostly fords, some of them have extended cabs so you can recline a good foot.  2 of them allow you to recline flat, there is so much room behind the seats someone could comfortably lay behind the seats.  Of course I never get these trucks, I am always stuck with the normal fords that allow 2 inches to recline and my knees are in the dash...not too bad on a 12hr shift.  I mean who wants to be comfortable sitting in a front seat all night.  I will say they have taught me how creatively i can position myself to sleep.  It usually includes one or both of my legs out the window dangling over the door and the mirror.  I amaze myself quite often, of course the minute i actually fall asleep we get that 3am "I've been depressed for three days because i went off my psych meds call."


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Dec 26, 2010)

Im lucky i ride in the boxes captains chair, and on night shifts i got a nice cozy bunk room! BTW why not sleep on the stretcher or rear bench both are extremely comfortable.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 26, 2010)

You do recall who and what we put on those things.  As for being creative on sleeping positions in the front I have found a few that work until my limbs go numb from lack of blood flow.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ill toss in my experience for the heck of it.

My service is primarily Chevy and has been since it was started decades ago. Our only Fords are wheelchair vans and units that came to us thru acquiring other services.

Our type 1 chevys have been decently reliable. All are Duramax/Allison 3500s. The only recurring problem has been the EGR cooler clogging up due to our extended idle times. Our sole '08 Ford 350 is having the same problem.

Our dozen or so 1-2 year old Sprinters have been good. Most of the issues have been due to crews being too hard on stuff and not taking care of it. Some fit/finish issues but no worse than the Chevys.  The Sprinters are super comfortable and have better cabs than the Fords or Chevys.

Id like to see a return to gas engines on our big trucks. The new diesels are more costly to reper and not that urea injection is required the cost to operate is the same or more than a comparable gasser. The gasser is also much cheaper to fix and quieter.

Im hearing good things about the DRW Sprinter type 3s also. Given a choice now Id take a Sprinter type 3.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 5, 2011)

We have medium duty IH 4300 rigs.  We have had a lot of little nagging problems with them, but it's often just bad luck that actually takes them out of service - they are always getting hit.  Our newer one got plowed into by a cop on new years eve and will be out for at least a month.  Then again, I'm pretty sure his brand new Charger took the worst of it.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 5, 2011)

I do like the IH's But we dont have the room nor the need for such a big truck, as it is our trucks are perfectly set up no wasted space, Hoping to see the new chevy soon!


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 5, 2011)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> I do like the IH's But we dont have the room nor the need for such a big truck, as it is our trucks are perfectly set up no wasted space, Hoping to see the new chevy soon!



Yeah they are huge beasts, but you'd be amazed how quickly you get used to the space - since one of our primary rigs is out getting repaired from the New Year's Eve wreck, we're running one of the county's older reserve units, and it was a pain to try to cram everything into it.  Granted, our rigs are all outfitted ALS even though they're often only running BLS, but it should not be that hard to fit ALS gear into a medium duty box (or even type III).

My wife is the same way - she will somehow fill all the available space wherever she is living.  Our first apartment (6 years ago) was probably less than a third the size of our house now, but we have so much stuff now it we would be hoarders if we went back.  Our attic alone probably has more 'stuff' than would fit in our entire place right after college.


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2011)

One of my services runs 2 C4500 chassis. I love driving the trucks. They handle really well.

And I've driven pretty much every year of e350 ford since the 90's as a Type II and Type III. I miss my '99 Powerstroke Horton Type III. It was a awesome truck... Up until I took it off road and into a tree to avoid an accident (was declared his fault, too).

My volunteer service has a 05 and 06 Ford Type III. Both have had HUGE issues with EGR and other engine problems. Both have had their engines pretty much rebuilt at approx. 50K miles. We're going with a Dodge Type I for our next rig.


----------



## HasTy (Jan 16, 2011)

Jon said:


> One of my services runs 2 C4500 chassis. I love driving the trucks. They handle really well.
> 
> And I've driven pretty much every year of e350 ford since the 90's as a Type II and Type III. I miss my '99 Powerstroke Horton Type III. It was a awesome truck... Up until I took it off road and into a tree to avoid an accident (was declared his fault, too).
> 
> My volunteer service has a 05 and 06 Ford Type III. Both have had HUGE issues with EGR and other engine problems. Both have had their engines pretty much rebuilt at approx. 50K miles. We're going with a Dodge Type I for our next rig.



Jo who is going to be doing the box on your new dodge and what size chassis/engine are you going with?


----------

